# 2 month pre-retirement itinerary



## Harrison# (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm a single mid 50's Pom now of Australia coming to the Philippines in January 2016 for 2 months on a fact finding mission with an eye on retirement there. 
With this in mind I'm intending to visit Angeles, Subic Bay, Cebu, Boracay, Palawan, Dumaguete and Davao. 
Mainly from advice on other posts on this forum.
I'd most likely rent in retirement and am not averse to moving around to keep interested. 
Your advice is most welcome and thank you in anticipation
H


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan to me...looking at your plans, If I could I would try to fly into Clark and then back track headed south...dont pick the first girl you see lol


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Be very careful when picking out girls, most are out to take your money and leave you high and dry. Good plans for itinerary, just take your time in seeing things.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

It seems like a good plan.
I am form Subic and see plenty Aussies here and there 
There is a bar in Subic that sells Australian Meat Pie and a recent client of mine who was a former teacher in Australia told me that it was worth every single peso.


----------

